
Far from bolstering generosity, a religious upbringing diminishes it - coloneltcb
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21677613-far-bolstering-generosity-religious-upbringing-diminishes-it-matthew-2239?fsrc=scn/fb/te/pe/ed/matthew2239
======
cjbenedikt
“We have just enough religion to make us hate, but not enough to make us love
one another.” Jonathan Swift

